# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  Learn Typing in Russian

## evanregar

Hello everybody! I need software which can teach me to typing Russian. Like Typing Tutor but for Russian. Freeware is best   ::  . Anybody recommend?

----------


## Ramil

> Hello everybody! I need software which can teach me to typing Russian. Like Typing Tutor but for Russian. Freeware is best   . Anybody recommend?

 http://www.ergosolo.ru 
Although I'd recommend you just to re-type some russian text (about 500-600 pages). By the end you'll be typing with the speed of a lightning.  ::

----------


## RavinDave

I wouldn't bother.  I hear they're going to switch over to the Roman alphabet any day now.

----------


## Ramil

> I wouldn't bother.  I hear they're going to switch over to the Roman alphabet any day now.

 NO WAY. There are plans of converting all foreigners to cyrillic from heathen latin letters. By the sword if nesessary  ::

----------


## RavinDave

> NO WAY. There are plans of converting all foreigners to cyrillic from heathen latin letters. By the sword if nesessary

 It's an economic thing, Ramil.  Like when they dropped the твёрдый знак from the end of most words.  Books like "Война и Мир" shrunk by 300 pages and they saved tons of money in ink and paper. 
English has 26 letters. 
Russian has 33 characters. 
Simple economics.   
/hehhehe-he

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  NO WAY. There are plans of converting all foreigners to cyrillic from heathen latin letters. By the sword if nesessary    It's an economic thing, Ramil.  Like when they dropped the твёрдый знак from the end of most words.  Books like "Война и Мир" shrunk by 300 pages and they saved tons of money in ink and paper. 
> English has 26 letters. 
> Russian has 33 characters. 
> Simple economics.   
> /hehhehe-he

 Economics is my speciality.
I can sell thiker book at higher price and gain profit  :: 
Consider: 
Your expenses on each letter are 1 cent.
You sell 26 letters and gain 1 cent on each thus making 52 cents.
I sell 33 letters and gain 1 cent on each thus making 66 cents. 
Your profit 52-26 = 26 cents
My profit 66-33=33 cents. 
I'm richer  ::

----------


## leosmith

> http://www.ergosolo.ru

 Doe anybody know one that will work for mac?

----------


## xpl0itz

I'll use Klavaro when I'm going to learn to type Cyrillic fast. It runs on Windows, Linux and Mac. Furthermore, it is both open-source and freeware.  ::   Link for Mac users 
Instructions on how to install are at the bottom of that page.

----------


## Demonic_Duck

> I wouldn't bother.  I hear they're going to switch over to the Roman alphabet any day now.

 НИКОГДА!    

> It's an economic thing, Ramil.  Like when they dropped the твёрдый знак from the end of most words.  Books like "Война и Мир" shrunk by 300 pages and they saved tons of money in ink and paper. 
> English has 26 letters. 
> Russian has 33 characters. 
> Simple economics.   
> /hehhehe-he

 Doesn't work like that though. Having more letters is _more_ economic, as it sometimes takes 2+ Latin letters to write the same sound as 1 Cyrillic letter. 
ж = zh
ю = yu
щ = sch (or even shch!)   ::

----------


## delog

> Freeware is best

 Бесплатный клавиатурный тренажер Stamina  

> English has 26 letters.
> Russian has 33 characters.
> Simple economics.

 26 = 2^4.7
33 = 2^5.05
So a Russian letter carries a little bit more information than an English letter. 
1945 = 2^10.93
A Japanese character carries two times more information than a Russian letter. 1945 is only recommended characters, if you count everything, you get even more. 
Well, now let's count: 或日の暮方の事である - only 10 symbols. Это случилось однажды под вечер - 27 symbols. 
Which of the sentences needs more paper?

----------


## Hanna

Here is what I did: Bought a second bluethooth keyboard and removed the English labels and put on Cyrillic stickers. 
It was torture for a month while working in "Anki" but now I can literally touchtype in Russian. Removed the stickers.  
Pity my grammar skills don't match my touchtyping skills in Russian!

----------

